# my room



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

http://myart.blogspot.com my room
painted by paul
in acrylic


----------



## fhyde (Dec 18, 2013)

I really like the perspective this one has. I painted something like this when I was in high school, but it had a much darker nature and looked quite a bit creepier. lol


----------

